
"Leave.eu poll was 52 48... Polling companies don't have any credibility left” - mbgaxyz
https://twitter.com/Arron_banks/status/746776528453775361
======
Zenst
The problem with polling the public these days is that your equally polling
people who may not even vote, or in recent UK referendum, not eligible to
vote.

------
mbgaxyz
Arron Banks had a "US strategist"[1] help poll 20,000 people[2], a sample size
much larger than YouGov and others[3].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Arron_banks/status/746280064652836864](https://twitter.com/Arron_banks/status/746280064652836864)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/Arron_banks/status/745907822194466816](https://twitter.com/Arron_banks/status/745907822194466816)

[3] [https://ig.ft.com/sites/brexit-polling/](https://ig.ft.com/sites/brexit-
polling/)

